# THE END OF THE WORLD IS...OCTOBER 21 2011(?)



## kayte (Aug 8, 2010)

*Harold Egbert Camping* (born July 19, 1921) is an American radio and television broadcast host.

Camping teaches the Bible as the sole and authoritative word of God; of the imminent end of the world (his most recent prediction has the rapture on May 21, 2011) of the "end of the church age" (which asserts that churches are no longer the vehicle of God for salvation); according to which God determined before the beginning of the world which individuals are to be saved. 

Central to Camping's teaching is the belief that the Bible is the Word of God and completely true. However, he emphasizes, this does not mean that each sentence in the Bible is to be understood only literally. Rather, the meaning of individual Biblical passages also needs to be interpreted in the light of two factors. The first is the context of the Bible as a whole. The second is its spiritual meaning: in Camping's words, "the Bible is an earthly story with a Heavenly meaning." 

Harold Camping states that a number of Biblical passages point unquestionably to May 21, 2011 as the date of the Rapture...and October 21, 2011 for the end of the world. 

This is not the first time Camping has made a bold prediction about Judgment Day. On Sept. 6, 1994, dozens of Camping’s believers gathered inside Alameda’s Veterans Memorial Building to await the return of Christ, an event Camping had promised for two years. Followers dressed children in their Sunday best and held Bibles open-faced toward heaven.


----------



## kayte (Aug 8, 2010)

*TIMING OF IMPORTANT EVENTS IN HISTORY *

*11,013 BC—Creation*. God created the world and man (Adam and Eve).

*4990 BC—The flood of Noah’s day*. All perished in a worldwide flood. Only Noah, his wife, and his 3 sons and their wives survived in the ark (6023 years from creation).

*7 BC—The year Jesus Christ was b*orn (11,006 years from creation). 

*33 AD—The year Jesus Christ was crucified *and the church age began (11,045 years from creation; 5023 calendar years from the flood). 

*1988 AD—This year ended the church a*ge and began the great tribulation period of 23 years (13,000 years from creation).

*1994 AD—On September 7th*, the first 2300-day period of the great tribulation came to an end and the latter rain began, commencing God’s plan to save a great multitude of people outside of the churches (13,006 years from creation). 

*2011 AD—On May 21st, Judgment D*ay will begin and the rapture (the taking up into heaven of God’s elect people) will occur at the end of the 23-year great tribulation. 

*On October 21st, *the world will be destroyed by fire (7000 years from the flood; 13,023 years from creation).



Since we recently have discovered the Biblical calendar of history on the pages of the Bible, we find that the flood of Noah’s day occurred in the year 4990 BC. This date is completely accurate. It was in the year 4990 BC that God revealed to Noah that there would be yet 7 days until the flood of waters would be upon the earth. Now, if we substitute 1000 years for each one of those 7 days, we get 7000 years. And when we project 7000 years into the future from 4990 BC, we find that it falls on the year 2011 AD. 
*4990 + 2011 = 7001 *

Note: When counting from an Old Testament date to a New Testament date, always subtract one year because there is no year zero, resulting in:
*4990 + 2011 – 1 = 7000 years exactly.*

The year 2011 AD will be the 7000th year from the flood of Noah’s day. It will be the end of the length of time given to mankind to find grace in God’s sight. This means that the time to find refuge in Christ has grown extremely short. We are only a little ways off from the year 2011 AD! 
It is not unusual that God’s people have been given insight into the timing of the end of the world. Actually, the Bible tells us this is normally the case. In times past, God has warned His people of approaching periods of judgment:

Amos 3:7 Surely the Lord GOD will do nothing, but he revealeth his secret unto his servants the prophets. 

Hebrews 11:7 By faith Noah, being warned of God of things not seen as yet, moved with fear, prepared an ark to the saving of his house; by the which he condemned the world, and became heir of the righteousness which is by faith. 

*JUDGMENT DAY: MAY 21st, 2011*
We know that the year 2011 is the 7000th year from the flood. We also know that God will destroy this world in that year. But when in 2011 will this occur?

*THE END OF THE WORLD: OCTOBER 21st, 2011*
By God’s grace and tremendous mercy, He is giving us advanced warning as to what He is about to do. On Judgment Day, May 21st, 2011, this 5-month period of horrible torment will begin for all the inhabitants of the earth. It will be on May 21st that God will raise up all the dead that have ever died from their graves. 

Earthquakes will ravage the whole world as the earth will no longer conceal its dead (Isaiah 26:21). People who died as saved individuals will experience the resurrection of their bodies and immediately leave this world to forever be with the Lord. Those who died unsaved will be raised up as well, but only to have their lifeless bodies scattered about the face of all the earth. Death will be everywhere. 
The Lord also emphasizes these awful 5 months of destruction in the final verse of Genesis, chapter 7:

Genesis 7:24 And the waters prevailed upon the earth an hundred and fifty days. 

Five months after May 21st, 2011 will be October 21st, 2011. It so happens that October 21st of 2011 is also the last day of the Biblical Feast of Tabernacles (held simultaneously with the Feast of Ingathering). Tabernacles is held in the 7th month of the Hebrew calendar. The way God speaks of this feast in the Bible is very significant: 

Exodus 23:16 …the feast of ingathering, which is in the end of the year, when thou hast gathered in thy labours out of the field. 

Exodus 34:22 And thou shalt observe the feast of weeks, of the firstfruits of wheat harvest, and the feast of ingathering at the year's end. 

The Feast of Tabernacles / Ingathering was said to be in the “end of the year” even though it was observed in the Hebrew 7th month, which is not the end of the year. The reason for this is that the spiritual fulfillment of this particular feast is the end of the world. 

The date October 21st, 2011 will be the last day of the Feast of Tabernacles and the last day of earth’s existence. 
On October 21st, 2011, God will completely destroy this creation and all of the people who never experienced the salvation of Jesus Christ along with it. The awful payment for their sinful rebellion against God will be completed by the loss of everlasting life.


----------



## kayte (Aug 8, 2010)

I was listening to Family Radio tongiht and despite the above "teachings" there are good programs but I was disturbed to hear more and more programing based on this 
I believe that as the Bible says 
NO MAN KNOWETH THE HOUR..NOT EVEN THE SON OF THE MAN

how are these "teachings" gaining popularity..especially given this  
same man made similar predictions in '94?
google MAY 21 2011 and there's a lot of people following this doctrine

puzzling 
but I also remember people thought 2000 was the end..also

to be ready...  anytime is spiritually biblically based 
to know exactly when.... is not ..imho


----------



## SND411 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, I listen to Family Radio too. My uncle is VERY deep into this teaching and tries to remind me each time I see him about May 21 of next year. The rest of my family HATES Family Radio and think it has made him into some sort of "religious freak."

Some of the verses they use to claim this doctrine I feel can be misleading. At the same time, I cant say I totally dismiss it. I mean, it could be true after all.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 8, 2010)

Kayte, do you ever feel there is way too much emphasis on this teaching rather than other deeds Christ has asked us to do?


----------



## aribell (Aug 8, 2010)

Bott Radio Network is the place to be.  They only broadcast sound teachers.  (False prophets, i.e., predicting the return of Christ which did not occur, are dealt with harshly in Scripture.)  www.bottradionetwork.org


----------



## kayte (Aug 8, 2010)

SND411 said:


> Kayte, do you ever feel there is way too much emphasis on this teaching rather than other deeds Christ has asked us to do?


 
I believe we are to live on earth loving God,putting God first
and living in the God's abundance of love joy and peace,staying rooted in the Word,meditative,sharing the Message,adhering to th commandments

but also being vigilant of the enemy's attacks, remaining prayerful,practicing forgiveness, living the fruit of the Spirit,being perfect as He is..and walking as Our Savior did......... with our eyes and hearts ever directed toward our permanent home..Heaven 

With the exception of loving God more than anything,and believing Christ died for our sins
which informs the rest...I think all of this is not more one than the other per se, but a wholistic path in following the Lord..

so I guess the short answer is yes
any obessesion with one facet of the religion or upholding and propagandizing 
{especially a misinterpretation} one aspect of the Bible ...... is a red flag


When I think of false prophets..I think of people who commit heinous crimes like Jim Jones...Family Radio has featured legitimate programs independent of FR and which have nothing to do with those teachings ..they do not in any way endorse this...and with the exception of HC.jr had offered,thanks to these features... 
balanced Christian  programmig 

But how to counter these doctrines stating the exact day of the end?
this station  I've loved is rapidly becoming a commercial for May 21 2011


----------



## kayte (Aug 8, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> Bott Radio Network is the place to be. They only broadcast sound teachers. (False prophets, i.e., predicting the return of Christ which did not occur, are dealt with harshly in Scripture.) www.bottradionetwork.org


 
Listening to it today


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 8, 2010)

How is Jesus Christ born on year 7 BC if BC means "before Christ"? 



kayte said:


> I believe that as the Bible says
> 
> NO MAN KNOWETH THE HOUR..NOT EVEN THE SON OF THE MAN



^^^ 
I think that is the belief you should stick with.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 8, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> *How is Jesus Christ born on year 7 BC if BC means "before Christ"? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is actually known that the exact year surrounding Christ's birth is a little obscure. The people who first created the BC/AD were not exactly accurate. Most sources state Christ was probably born between 5 BC and 2 BC.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 8, 2010)

Sometimes Harold Camping's Bible studies/explanation of verses can be soooooo confusing. I mean, I understand the Bible is not an easy Word to understand, but sometimes I feel like he cannot be the only person on Earth that God has given the wisdom to understand the verses in that way. 

How do you feel about the End of the Church Age?


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 8, 2010)

SND411 said:


> It is actually known that the exact year surrounding Christ's birth is a little obscure. The people who first created the BC/AD were not exactly accurate. Most sources state Christ was probably born between 5 BC and 2 BC.


So how do they come up with this range of years for Jesus' birth? I would think it would be year 0 BC or 1 BC. I've also read that BC can mean "Before Common era" (B.C.E.). Is that what they're basing Christ's birth off?


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 8, 2010)

*facepalm* Date-setters... *sigh*

No one knows when but we are to me watchful and behave as though His return was eminent.


----------



## kayte (Aug 8, 2010)

> Originally Posted by* Kayte *
> I  believe that as the Bible says
> 
> NO MAN KNOWETH THE HOUR..NOT EVEN THE SON OF THE MAN^^^





> Originally Posted by Poohbear
> ^^^
> I think that is the belief you should stick with



and that is because you skipped over my post and formed a 
conclusion it did not earn
...but here it is...



> I believe we are to live on earth loving God,putting God first
> and living in the God's abundance of love joy and peace,staying rooted in the Word,meditative,sharing the Message,adhering to th commandments
> 
> but also being vigilant of the enemy's attacks, remaining prayerful,practicing forgiveness, living the fruit of the Spirit,being perfect as He is..and walking as Our Savior did......... with our eyes and hearts ever directed toward our permanent home..Heaven
> ...






> =Poohbear;11717588]
> ^^^
> I think that is the belief you should stick with.





and I think....

you misread me ..or did not really read the OP? or even why I posted?
because if you had....then this comment is  not at all necessary
or needed...has _nothing _to do with why I posted

thanks for the concern,tho


----------



## kayte (Aug 8, 2010)

SND411 said:


> Sometimes Harold Camping's Bible studies/explanation of verses can be soooooo confusing. I mean, I understand the Bible is not an easy Word to understand, but sometimes I feel like he cannot be the only person on Earth that God has given the wisdom to understand the verses in that way.
> 
> How do you feel about the End of the Church Age?


but....I do not know that God gave him this "wisdom"
remember ...he was the same one who predicted the end in '94?

I agree with Nicola Kirwan...false prophets are dealt with accordingly


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 9, 2010)

I look at all Biblical exegesis like this. . . .If it confuses me and I pray earnestly and from my heart for understanding about it, and God doesn't help me understand. . .I tend to write it off as a trick of the devil.  He is the author of confusion isn't he?  The Bible says no man knows, not even Jesus so I stick with that.  All this 2012, 2011, at one point I heard 2010.  All I know is that I want to make sure me and mine get snatched up with Jesus, whether it's pre tribulation, post, mid.  . .doesn't matter at all to me personally.  

As long as I end my eternity in His presence, that's all that matters.


----------



## CoilyFields (Aug 9, 2010)

THe Bible says that you will recognize false prophets by the fact that what they predict does not come true! It also has to line up with the written word of God.

So Kayte...the only way to combat these is to wait until May 22, 2011 and they will dissprove themselves. 

Lamentations 3:37  "Who is he that saith and it cometh to pass when the Lord commandeth it not?"

Its a dangerous thing to lie on God!

OT: I LOVE Bott Radio too ladies!!!!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 9, 2010)

No man knows the day or hour.  

Keep it moving.  Live like every day may be your last and you won't be caught off guard.


----------



## SND411 (Aug 9, 2010)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> No man knows the day or hour.
> 
> Keep it moving.  *Live like every day may be your last and you won't be caught off guard*.



Can honestly believe we live like this?


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 9, 2010)

SND411 said:


> Can honestly believe we live like this?



Some people do.  They enjoy life to the fullest and they strive at all times to work on their relationship with God.  The minister was just talking about this the other day at a funeral I went to.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 9, 2010)

kayte said:


> and that is because you skipped over my post and formed a
> conclusion it did not earn
> ...but here it is...
> 
> ...


Why did you get so offended by my post? I actually did read your whole original post. I just feel like if you believe that no man knows the day or hour when He will return, then stick with what you believe. I wasn't saying it to be smart elect...I was saying it as confirmation to what the Bible says. Plus, there's a reason you posted this information by Harold Camping. But oh well I guess . Sorry I posted in your thread.


----------



## kayte (Aug 9, 2010)

> I just feel like if you believe that no man knows the day or hour when He will return, then stick with what you believe.


thanks-but that really wasn't an/or the issue



> Plus, there's a reason you posted this information by Harold Camping.



 I posted because in the past... it was something I chose to ignore...if you look at his history...he's done this before..shrug..another would be prophet 

but I'm concerned...more and more there is a momentum of this current "teaching" and it's  gaining ground ....and as I said in my post.... this radio station....that got me thorugh a horrible time and I loved it...... has now become a media propaganda for HC's 2011 theories...
and it's no longer posssible to just brush it off


----------



## kayte (Aug 9, 2010)

> Sorry I posted in your thread.


whaaaaaaaat? lol
 c'mon...

I've been meaning to post in yours


----------



## michc (Aug 12, 2010)

It disturbs me that people would believe such 'teachings' when the bible clearly says something totally different. erplexed These 'ministers' will be exposed for what they are in due time.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Aug 12, 2010)

We should be tap dancing on streets of gold already according to this man. If you get wrong once, keep you mouth shut. Like the Creator of the Universe is going to make his plans known to mere man. Didn't Jesus say he will return like a thief in the night and no one will know the hour?  Dude needs to relax *sucks teeth*


----------



## kayte (Aug 12, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> We should be tap dancing on streets of gold already according to this man. If you get wrong once, keep you mouth shut. Like the Creator of the Universe is going to make his plans known to mere man. Didn't Jesus say he will return like a thief in the night and no one will know the hour? Dude needs to relax *sucks teeth*


^^^^

He's pretty up there in age
but I hope the Lord keeps him around long enough to
be there on the day
he predicts.....and sees how foolish he is .....


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (May 18, 2011)

i saw one of "End of the World" RVs driving around Boston and a car with some bumper stickers today. I didn't think it would be so visible a few months ago yet in the past couple of weeks it really has been discussed quite often in media outlets. I'll admit on December 31, 1999 I was a bit scared because of all the Y2K stuff but I was still a teenager. Now, I just feel bad for those folks who quit their jobs and gave away their LIFE SAVINGS  I'm looking forward to hearing the explanation on the 22nd. I sense that because this movement was much larger than the 1994 failed prediction there will be greater backlash. I just hope people don't do anything crazy like the Jim Jones folks and drink any special koolaid.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 19, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> i saw one of "End of the World" RVs driving around Boston and a car with some bumper stickers today. I didn't think it would be so visible a few months ago yet in the past couple of weeks it really has been discussed quite often in media outlets. I'll admit on December 31, 1999 I was a bit scared because of all the Y2K stuff but I was still a teenager.* Now, I just feel bad for those folks who quit their jobs and gave away their LIFE SAVINGS * I'm looking forward to hearing the explanation on the 22nd. I sense that because this movement was much larger than the 1994 failed prediction there will be greater backlash. I just hope people don't do anything crazy like the Jim Jones folks and drink any special koolaid.


 
Wow, didnt know the bolded. Boy are those guys and gals gonna be pissed when Jesus is still sitting on his throne when the day comes and goes. Jesus made it clear, no one knows the day and time and it will be unexpected. He said you will be going on about your daily task and he will come like a theft....taking one and leaving the other.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 19, 2011)

In the old days, they'd stone a false prophet to death.  Just sayin'.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 19, 2011)

Man can never accurately tell the date of the end of the world. The angels and Son of God don't even know!  If people believe this, they are in for a rude awakening.  This completely goes against what the Bible teaches.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (May 19, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> i saw one of "End of the World" RVs driving around Boston and a car with some bumper stickers today. I didn't think it would be so visible a few months ago yet in the past couple of weeks it really has been discussed quite often in media outlets. I'll admit on December 31, 1999 I was a bit scared because of all the Y2K stuff but I was still a teenager. Now, I just feel bad for those folks who quit their jobs and gave away their LIFE SAVINGS  I'm looking forward to hearing the explanation on the 22nd. I sense that because this movement was much larger than the 1994 failed prediction there will be greater backlash. I just hope people don't do anything crazy like the Jim Jones folks and drink any special koolaid.




You know something similar happened in 1999. When there was the big Y2K  rumor going around. Well, there was a cult in Europe , more precisely in france who sold all of their beleogning and beleive that the end of the world would come. They all collectively killed themselves.   Now y'all know what happened december 31st 1999 we all had a new year even and 2000 rolled in.

I think there are numerous people spending like crazy because so many retailers are pulling the don't pay until december 31 2012. People are going to wake up in mad debt!


----------



## Shimmie (May 19, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> In the old days, they'd stone a false prophet to death.  Just sayin'.



The _stone_ in this case will be the 'Truth' ruling out his prophesy (which is total heresy).


----------



## Guitarhero (May 19, 2011)

LOL.  Lucky him, I figured he'd get off easy.  Hope he can rent an apt. without any savings come May 22.b He might have to borrow some money from one of us "pagans."


----------



## Shimmie (May 19, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> LOL.  Lucky him, I figured he'd get off easy.  Hope he can rent an apt. without any savings come May 22.b He might have to borrow some money from one of us "pagans."



Girl....    Now you know dat ain't right...  

It IS something to think about.   But Guitar, I wouldn't doubt that he has a 'stash' hidden some place.   You know?  'Just in case'.   And this is indeed a 'case'.


----------



## HWAY (May 20, 2011)

I'm reminded of the Great Disappointment and 1975.

No one knows the day or the hour.


----------



## Guitarhero (May 20, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Girl....    Now you know dat ain't right...
> 
> It IS something to think about.   But Guitar, I wouldn't doubt that he has a 'stash' hidden some place.   You know?  'Just in case'.   And this is indeed a 'case'.




LOL!  My daughter told me today that the buses were for "believers."  I thought it was just an advertising ploy.  What, he expect heaven's highway to come to earth and they just drive up there or something?   All this nonsense reminds me of Marie, my dear friend in Puerto Rico.  We would go to the movies every Friday.  One evening, the music came on, the curtains went up, the lights went off...and nothing.  They all came back on.  It happened twice.  She said loudly, "the big build-up for the big let-down."  I cried tears


----------

